# Visa Fee problem



## InebaRHZ (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
I have gotten myself in a problematic situation. I've received a letter from Stadt Nuremberg that i have to pay 112 eur. for a Visa. I was there for 3 months (with a tourist visa) and i was looking for a job so i could apply for a working visa. The problem is that someone from Ausländerbehörde told me that i can apply for a Visa there so i gave in all the required documents. After few weeks of waiting i went there again and i was told that i cannot apply for a Visa in Germany, instead i can apply only via German embassy in my home country. So i went back and applied for a Visa there, and payed for the required fee. However, i received again a letter from Germany that i have to pay that 112 eur. fee, even tho by the law i can't apply for a Visa in Germany, but i still received a fee. What should i do? I don't want to pay for something that i even can't apply for , it was a mistake made by one worker at Ausländerbehörde.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I think this sounds like a mistake by the Ausländerbehörde. I would just reply with a letter saying basically what you've said here, that you could not apply from within Germany, and that you've made your application and paid the fee through the Germany embassy in Serbia, so the fee must be a mistake.


----------

